# Burning the Mist



## Halford (May 24, 2008)

The game began at 3rd level.  All 3.5 books were permitted, and most of the players could be fairly categorized as power gamers – which is not to say that there is not a significant role playing element in the game, because there is.

     Character Creation: We were given a 36 point buy, trust me we've needed it so far, with the option to play level adjustment 1 races.  Players were allowed to either choose a single flaw from Unearthed Arcana – giving them an additional starting feat – or to roll for two flaws (nobody was eligible for the Pathetic flaw, leaving 12 so we simply rolled a d12).  I believe that everyone selected a flaw, though I myself rolled – and was fairly happy with the results.

The cast:

    Altir: A Human 3rd level Factotum (from Dungeonscape), essentially the ultimate all rounder.  Altir was a Professor of Archeology at Morgrave University in the City of Sharn in Breland upon the world of Eberron.  There is at least a pinch of Indi in Altir and his vast array of skills have made him an asset to the party.

    Harlonas: A Human 3rd level Cleric of Pelor, who in addition to being a healing machine is a more than capable melee combatant. Harlonas is from Oerth, the Greyhawk Campaign setting.

    Nermasaar: A Catfolk 2nd level Ranger, extraordinarily dexterous (22 Dex!) and swift with excellent survival skills that have thus far proved invaluable.

    Orik Thandegast: A Human 3rd level Psion Kineticist, and my character.  Orik is completely bald, has a pronounced stutter – I play my Charisma of 8 – but is a heck of a damage dealer with energy missile having saved the party at least once.  Orik is highly intelligent with a broad range of knowledges, but something of a coward (he has the weak willed flaw).  His vision is not the sharpest (Murky eyed flaw), but he compensates for this by his intimate connection with the earth (earth sense feat from races of stone) that allows him to sense nearby threats.  Orik attempts to overcome his natural weaknesses through meditation, weakness is too dangerous in his home world of Athas – the Dark Sun Campaign Setting.

    Plunk:  Changeling 3rd level Paladin of Fire (custom class with a laxer code and fire themed abilities).  Plunk is our main fighter and like Altir hails from Eberron, he is generally disguised as a human with the alias Erik Eriksson thanks to his racial abilities to change form – basically like the disguise self spell.



Session the First

             Orik awoke groggily finding himself enshrouded in darkness with the musky scent of his own body pervading his senses and something cold and tight wrapped around his neck.  His fingers quested at the thing around his neck and slowly mapped out some kind of metal collar inscribed with Draconic runes – not good.  

             Further exploration revealed that he sat in straw, dry and seemingly clean at least, and was imprisoned within a small stone room with a wooden floor and a stout wooden door.  For a moment terror gripped him and he clutched his smooth hairless head in his hands rocking back and forth.  Orik had always known and accepted the fact that he was something of a coward, but he was not normally afforded the opportunity to act upon his instincts; the fact that he was being allowed to act upon his impulses was in itself terrifying, he couldn't sense Kiro!

             Carefully, dreading the results, Orik attempted to manifest the his mental powers in search of Psionic power, for the first time in his twenty three years his powers failed him.  He might be powerless, but Orik was well aware that a keen mind was a powerful weapon even without the ability to rain down fire.  If there was a way out of this dilemma Orik vowed he would find it.

	Moving to the door he found a small barred grate, he could hear sounds of low breathing and gentle snores as if he were surrounded by dozens of others.

	“H..h..hell-o?” He whispered.

	“Quiet.” Replied a low velvety voice.

	“Pl..please!  Wh..w where are we?  Wh.. h..hoo are you?”

	“I am Nermasaar, I know no more than you, now sleep.”

	“I..I..I'm Orik, s..s..sleep well Ner..ner..masaar.”  So saying the Psion curled up in the straw and exercised control of his body and mind falling instantly into a deep slumber.


----------

